# Cast Iron Router table extension for a Table Saw



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone found a TS router table extension made of cast iron? I see one cast iron router table in catalogs from time to time ( I think it's Bad Dog or something like that) but never see any mention of a cast iron router table extension that will fit as a table Saw.
I have a 50" cabinet saw and made a laminated router table extension for it but am thinking a cast iron table would be pretty cool. Does anybody know of a router table TS extension made of cast iron??


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Ken, Here is what Amazon has. Here are some LJ reviews.
I agree, a cast iron router extension is cool. -Jack


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

MCLS has several….Grizzly has some for it's saws (fits several non Grizzly Saws per their catalog).....Powermatic has one also and so does Sears….along with the ones mentioned by IJ above.

I have one on my grizzly because I have the Incra jig and fence system….the positioner is very accurate and really helps make the saw cuts easily to replicate. If MCLS had made the motorized lift prior to my purchase….I would have purchased it….A friend of mine bought the table (not a cast iron one) from MCLS along with the motor lift and he says it works great for him.

Just make sure you have some stable legs under your extension….if not it will warp and end up being a problem rather then a great tool. I have adjustable legs under mine and I check it for level every time I use it.


----------



## Hazspec (Feb 22, 2008)

:Bench Dog 40-102 Pro-Max cast iron/steel router table is what you might be looking for. I did some research before I bought one and for my small shop it was the way to go. I mounted the table on the end of my General cabinet saw with a Bench Dog Router Lift and the 3.25 hp Porter Cable router. They might be pricey but you won't get better quality or performance. In particular the router lift is solid steel and brass. You can find them on Amazon.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Ditto on the Benchdog extension. I paid $275 for it as well and it was some of the best money I've spent. It's not just the cast iron extension either, but also the rockin' fence.

Here's a shot of it on my Unisaw, without the Benchdog fence…


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks folks for the great response. 
I found all the recommended tops you all referred to before I posted my question on LJ. Perhaps what I'm looking for hasn't been invented yet. What I am searching for is a full sized cast iron router table top designed to attach to the right side of a 50" cabinet saw. To my way of thinking that means a top that is 27" X 34"-36" or about that. I know it will be very heavy but then the whole top surface is cast iron adding to anti vibration and durability, not to mention the "cool factor".
There is a Bench Dog top that comes close but the width is only 24". That means I would have to add a 1 1/2" spacer along each of the rails. Doable for sure but a little short of my idea of a first rate cast iron table top. Also the fence and miter slot set up on that top goes perpendicular to the table saw fence. That might turn out to be more of a feature than a problem, I have to think more about that. What I got from your feedback is that many of you have attached the 27" X 16" extension to your saw and made up the difference with a non cast iron filler. Do I have that right?


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Ken,
Check out Alan's cast iron router table that he integrated on his SawStop saw cabinet.

http://lumberjocks.com/zzzzdoc/blog/18744

I'm not sure if his dimensions match yours but he might be able to help you.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is the Grizzly T10222 (Cast Iron) Router Table Attachment on my G0690:

http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/TableSawFront.jpg
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/TS_BkW-RouterDC_hoses.jpg
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/Router_TSExtension_W-Triton.jpg

*Grizzly states that this will fit most TS with 27" depth.

Grizzly link:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-Attachment/T10222


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's cool, Mike. I had no idea that Grizzly made that extension!

I like the idea of no router plate, for a permanently mounted router…though I assume it would make using a router lift impossible?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Cosmicsniper,
Notice I mounted the Triton 3 1/4hp router with built-in lift. I had to drill the above-table crank hole and that took about 10 bits, stepping up through the index, but that was relatively easy. I did, however, need to borrow a friends 15" floor model drill press to pull that off (I only have a small 8"). I would NOT recommend free-handing that task.

Also, plan ahead for where you want the fence and place the crank hole accordingly (at either 5 or 7 o'clock from the fence).


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike , The square tubing in the front, that the fence rides on, is not the one that came with the t/s was it? I'm in the market for a new t/s and the 0690 is high on my list right now. I started looking at the 715 hybrid which is probably is enough saw for me right now, but then again if this new hobby grows I don't want to have to upgrade 3 years down the road. Thats when I started looking to the next step up. I know that would be all the saw I'll ever need. I like the idea that the saw has been on the market for awhile now and is not a new model that doesn't have all the kinks out yet.


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a 4 draw oak work bench from h/f for $129. Came all boxed up dragged it down my cellar stairs, put it together and couldn't be happier. One day when my woodworking skills progress I build a heavy duty one for the garage. For $129 the cheap one will get me by for now.

HELP!!

Ok I posted this under the wrong topic, how can I get rid of it? I tried to delete it when I went in to edit but it keeps coming back?


> ?


?


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

WHOA Mike!!! That's it, I'm on it. Thank you


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Prap,
YES, the square tubing that the fence rides on is "Stock" for the G0690. The G0691 goes to 52" rails, but like the G0690 the extended wings are only stamped metal (think pizza pan). That was one BIG reason for my decision to go with the cast iron router extension on my G0690.

The fence on the G0690 is very nice. It appears to be a Biesemeyer knock-off and that is a good thing. I am very happy with the fence on this TS.


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike, you are saying that the square tubing has stamped metal extensions right, not table wings? Is that a Heritage I see in the back ground, I can't wait for the spring.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Prap,
Spring? In South Texas this IS the riding season! And yup, it's my 1997 Heritage.

RE: Table wings-You can see the stock wings on my G0690 (under the fence). Beyond that is usually the stamped metal extension. I replaced the stock extension (beyond the basic cast iron wing) with the cast iron router extension. This brought me to the normal length of table for a G0690, but the G0691 rails stick further out to the right as seen in this image. However, in that image the router extension "replaces" the right wing. What I did was put the wing on, drilled the end of the wing to accept the router extension and then "added" the router extension AFTER the right wing, thus making the right side of the table that much longer. CAST IRON HEAVEN AT HORIZONTAL HEAVENS!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Grizzly, Bench Dog, MLCS among others make router wings for table saws out of cast iron. While I like Grizzly and MLCS both, the Bench Dog I think is the best of the ones I mentioned, only because it uses a standard router plate, which means you can use a router lift if you want. The others can't…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This router table/wing is a craigslist find .I have no idea who made it. It only has a miter gauge slot, and I use the tablesaw fence as the router fence.It's ok, but I'm hoping to go to a real router table. It can be a hassle at times.

I use a Porter Cable 890 router. The best thing about the whole setup is that I can can change and adjust router bits from the top.

Sorry about the crappy pic, it's too cold to get a new one.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Mike fantastic set up. I like the absence of a router plate, plates seem to need a tweak to get flat with the table top every once and a while, not a biggie but it would be nice not to have to ever deal with that. So with the Grizzly top, how do you allow for different sized bits. I have the Woodpeckers plate with a series of interchangeable rings to minimize the opening between the cutting edge of the bit and the hole on my current set up. How's that work with your Grizzly top?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Presently I have two inserts that came with the extension to minimize the gap, but that being said, with DC vacuum above AND underneath the table a bit of gap aids in dust extraction. Haven't used the router that much to date, so have not created any additional plates nor used any of the Triton Template/Guide bushings but that is on the agenda on an as needed basis.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I'm getting the top. I appreciate your help.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

You can use a router lift with the MLCS. I'm using the Woodpecker PRL-V2 on mine:


----------



## Shortslvs (Mar 14, 2013)

Mike I ordered the G0691 and am excited about it showing up. I would like to upgrade my router table and I think what you added is the way to go, but I am wondering if there is any reason why I couldn't mount it on the left side instead of the right side. I think it will give me even more table area, but I haven't seen any pics with someone doing it that way, so I am worried that there is something major I am missing.

Any advice/input would be appreciated.

Shortslvs


----------



## StiltzWi (Apr 6, 2016)

I am not sure but I read someplace that you can't use a router extension on the left of the TS if it is a left tilting saw. The TS motor is on that side and I am thinking it gets in the way of the router. I am thinking about the Grizzly G0771 and the T10222 extension table. Only thing I dread is drilling hole for my triton router. The Grizzly G0691 table saw sounds great but I only have so many$$$ to spend. Have been using either a 1957 Shopsmith 10ER or a 1978 Shopsmith for my table saw. something about tilting the table to make angled cuts just scares the blank out of me. Done it a few times but always counted fingers before and after the cut! Sold the 1957 10ER so only have 1 Shopsmith and it does not have enough power for my taste, slowwwww feed rates.


----------

